# HD Only Package Gone?



## crookedcarrot (Sep 28, 2007)

Did Dish Network get rid of their HD only packages? I had to downgrade about six months ago to save some money, and now I don't see that option.

P.S. The search function on this forum is useless.


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

Supposedly not, although I don't believe they're an option through the website. You can subscribe to it by calling or chatting though.


----------



## Mudgut (Aug 5, 2009)

Just ordered TurboHD Silver,DVR, and free Platinum this week. Install set for Sat. Rep had to get supervisor help to find it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

crookedcarrot said:


> P.S. The search function on this forum is useless.


If you're having a problem with the search function on the forum, please post something in the "Forum Support" forum or feel free to PM a moderator and see if we can help.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Search is only as good as you make it. Personally I have always had great results with search.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Mudgut said:


> Just ordered TurboHD Silver,DVR, and free Platinum this week. Install set for Sat. Rep had to get supervisor help to find it.


Oh good. Someone just got free Platinum with a TurboHD package. I do have to smile and ask again - has anyone seen THE MEMO on the free Platinum issue?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Memo? What memo? I didn't get no stinking memo! :shrug:


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Oh good. Someone just got free Platinum with a TurboHD package. I do have to smile and ask again - has anyone seen THE MEMO on the free Platinum issue?


The first post on the thread contained in the link below is the memo sent to retailers about the changes taking place on 8-1-09. It was sent out 7-15-09. If you scroll thought the thread in the link below to around 2-3 days after 8-1-09, you will find an internal memo sent out to Dish CSR's giving talking points to use when denying the platinum deal to existing customers. As you can tell, they are making this us as they go.http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...programming-changes-effective-august-1st.html


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Oh good. Someone just got free Platinum with a TurboHD package. I do have to smile and ask again - has anyone seen THE MEMO on the free Platinum issue?


It's only for new customers w/ TurboHD though, right? I'm an existing TurboHD customer and was told I cannot get the free Platinum HD.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> It's only for new customers w/ TurboHD though, right? I'm an existing TurboHD customer and was told I cannot get the free Platinum HD.


At this point no customer's can add HD Platinum to TurboHD, new or otherwise. Ones who already have it, or had their work order set up prior to 8/1 and had it then, but otherwise no.


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

That's what I got when I got installed this weekend, the HD+Platinum. Apparently it replaces *Turbo*, although my dish still has TURBO HD printed on it


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Typical dish arbitrary preferential treatment to "select customers". Normally, the existing customers get screwed. This time, a new set of customers are getting screwed: turboHD users w/o platinum.

Seems idiotic to not simply give all existing turboHD the platinum channels. All they are doing is pissing people off w/ no benefit to them other than forcing a few folks off turbo and into classic.


----------

